# Too Cold To Ice Fish???



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ok so im thinking about heading out tomorrow morning. Am I crazy?
Its supposed to be 10-15 below in the morning. Anybody ever fished during cold like that??? Will it affect the Bite for good or bad? This is uncharted cold for me.

By your replies I will make my decision.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

well i just got home from skeeter and just thawed out.. it was cold!!! there were guys out there without shantys or heaters man those guys are tough!! thought about going back out but im going to wait till sat. i had the heater crankin and it made me sick for a few minutes from the fumes.ive fished -30 windchill in the u.p the fish dont seem to mind to much.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out starting tomorrow afternoon through sunday.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

To Me it's not the cold that gets you It's the Wind !! I suppose there is somthing to that wind Chill thing ! But it doesn't stop me to go out just bring more Propane & Crank up the HeaT ! Going out the next three days !


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've fished -30....actual air temp.......so it just depends on either how crazy one is.... or just how bad your cabin fever is.... or will you have to wait 2 weeks before you have an honest shot at goin again....."thought for the day".....frozen lips have less to say.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Fished Temagami Ontario a couple years ago. -30 first morning, -40 next morning and -45 third morning. No wind. Nice and crisp. 

Declined the Ski Doo and walked the mile to the huts.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Josh about that phone call sometime!! Uh please do not call me tomorrow! to much cold for me!! Have fun if you go becareful!


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

That's a 6 cans of propane buddy heater running full tilt plus a lantern kind of morning.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey I'll be out tomorrow morning also with two other friends. So at least you wont be the only crazy people out.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> ok so im thinking about heading out tomorrow morning. Am I crazy?
> Its supposed to be 10-15 below in the morning. Anybody ever fished during cold like that??? Will it affect the Bite for good or bad? This is uncharted cold for me.
> 
> By your replies I will make my decision.


i just got in from ice fishing. its cold, real cold. didnt get a bite. it was still fun and ill do it again tomorrow. if the sun is out when you go tomorrow it will prolly be a lot warmer then what it was tonight. the real question is do you have a good shanty with a heater or lantern? if yes then go and have fun. if its to cold then go back home. nothing to lose by going.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope, will just have to keep the beer in the cooler. It will freeze with those temps. I will be their.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Wait a second.....We haven't had a good ice season since the winter of 05' -06'. Now that we have it, we're not going to go outside because it's too cold? What are we, Mice or Men? It's finally here, lets get out and enjoy it!!! I can feel a Presque Isle trip coming up very soon................Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Nimisila today for 3 hrs. Lots of bad omens when I woke up. Knew it was going to a bad day: had 3 strikes against me:
1. Frigid Temperatures in the single digits
2. Sunny, crystal clear, blue-bird morning
3. Wind from the East.

Got one dink!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would say that is would be unfishable without a shanty. It would be hard to keep the ice hole from freezing shut on your line.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Hit Nimisila today for 3 hrs. Lots of bad omens when I woke up. Knew it was going to a bad day: had 3 strikes against me:
> 1. Frigid Temperatures in the single digits
> 2. Sunny, crystal clear, blue-bird morning
> 3. Wind from the East.
> ...


i was at nimi also.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

got a fish trap guide and a heater. I decided not to go just because of the fact that I can't stay for the evening bite, and I don't trust my car enough.
an old cherokee with 236,000 miles and below zero temps dont mix well on a drive over an hour. I should be out on monday though.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Being retired is great. Dont have to be desparate anymore. Can wait an extra day if i want now. Too cold, i'll watch sports center for a while and drink coffee. And play on the puter.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For here they are calling for a heat wave on Saturday with a high of 28°. It may be a shorts day.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Chaunc ...You are the smart one...Bassmastermjb it is not the question of are we mice or men...You will know what it is like when you get 30 more years on your life...As you get older it is not as easy to take the cold as it was when you were young...Our brain wants us to be the heman but our body tells us something else...No man wants to admit he is not the man he used to be......Jim....


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Being older than dirt,I get out when ever I can,,,I have clothes for every occasion...look how nice is turned out yesterday,,,cold but little wind,,,I fish Canada a lot, many days it gets up to -20 F ..we dress for it if it is not windy we will set out if it gets windy or we get cold ,,go in the shack ...life is to short not do what you want ,,,I have a lot of friends won't go if to cold ,,but they will take the fish ,,,they always wish they would have went,,except when I don't catch anything,,,,nothing like cleaning fish and talking about the good old days ,,just try to remember today will soon be one of the good old days ,,,thats one thing about being retired you can do what you want when you want,,,to each his own ,,,,just enjoy life the way you want,,,


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It Never gets to cold to icefish. Those guys up in alaska are fishing in -30 all the time.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bassmastermjb.........IXNAY on the Presque deal right now....Was looking in there link and the was a "Coast Guard" warning for ice fishermen.....that a certain 1000 ft freighter was going to enter the bay and will effect the ice conditions even in MISERY Bay.....Sounds a little spooky to me....Check the link you poasted earlier.....catch ya later......jON sR.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i'm still the same man i was 30 years ago. it's just that what still works, hurts.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry ..No man is the same man he was 30 years ago...What he used to do 30 years ago takes twice as long to do......Jim....


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Wait a second.....We haven't had a good ice season since the winter of 05' -06'. Now that we have it, we're not going to go outside because it's too cold? What are we, Mice or Men? It's finally here, lets get out and enjoy it!!! I can feel a Presque Isle trip coming up very soon................


Yeah! Did we just give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?????


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Mr.Blutarski......Mr.Blutarski 0.0..... (and that's about today's high..burrrrrrr)


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I been waiting for this over amonth now I'm going.Just take xtra warm clothes.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

BFG said:


> Yeah! Did we just give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?????


That is just way too funny!!! Thanks for the good laugh..............Mark


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Sorry ..No man is the same man he was 30 years ago...What he used to do 30 years ago takes twice as long to do......Jim....


and if it still works it still hurts  got a dozen gills today and 2 bass. wasn't bad with a shack and heater. fished a pond today. 30 years ago, i walked the 1/2 mile carrying my gear. today i drove my truck to the pond. dragging my gear through the snow was tough, but was better than sitting with my back to the wind, and i hurt. good luck to all, and be careful. the ice still wasn't to my liking.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

One word answer now that I've been on the ice and back home...
*YESSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Sorry ..No man is the same man he was 30 years ago...What he used to do 30 years ago takes twice as long to do......Jim....


Guys I'am refering to the guys that are in there 60"s and 70's not you young whipper snappers...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I'm 50 and alot of things don't work like they used too....on top of that, my circulation is nowhere like it used to be. Even with gloves, my hands are froze rather quickly. Not that I don't go, I just make sure I've a pocket warmer and a lantern to keep them at a useable warmth!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

leadcorebean,
my son and i were out there with ya today you passed us by was in the fish trap and the shappell. it asnt too bad till the wind picked up then it was getting bad!! Fishing slow just dinks and baby walleye
icenut


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

its never too cold to ice fish its just too cold to enjoy it as much!!


----------

